# SPIRIT OF TASMANIA lll (T T LINE )



## GEORGE1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Tasmanian ferrie Spirit of Tasmania lll (T T LINE) has been sold $111.5 million $6.5 million more than the state government paid for it three years ago.
The buyer Mediterranean based Corsica Ferries .
Another blow to Tasmania and shipping of Australia (Fly)


----------



## bob johnston (Oct 4, 2005)

It will be sad to see her go as I saw her every week in Sydney but they got a great price for her.


----------



## john strange (Jun 27, 2006)

Free enterprise saw her demise, and yes they made a profit on it. What is happening there is a repeat of the late sixties/early seventies when air travel became cheap enough for the masses to use. Cheap quick air travel has taken about 70% of her regular customers. For now at least the Melbourne run will continue, but for how long?


----------



## david fitzpatrick (Sep 10, 2005)

Another great sight will be missing from Sidney harbour waters I was on holiday there in April 2004 and managed to take a great photo of her. The mighty dollar rules 
Dave Fitz


----------

